# Upper chute cable adjustment?



## charliebier (Nov 20, 2018)

Have a 247.88790 Craftsman snowblower-upper chute will not stay in position selected-snow pushes it up to higher position. Cable appears to be stretched-excess at upper chute control. No adjustment listed in manual or apparent. Anyone find/develop a fix?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Sounds like new cable time. If its stretched, their is no fix.


----------

